# Question about Health Care



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

We are in the process of moving to Canada, for now it will be either Ottawa or Waterloo. My son (19 months) recently got a bad burn on his arm. We are in the US and have been going to a burn center for treatment. He will still need to be followed by the time we move since his burn is quite serious.

How likely is it that he will get the treatment he needs? I often hear about long waits to see a specialist and the problems of getting a primary care physician so this is of grace concern to us. How do we go about making sure he gets the treatment he needs?
Also would we better better off relocating to Ottawa as opposed to Waterloo given this situation?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

immamom said:


> We are in the process of moving to Canada, for now it will be either Ottawa or Waterloo. My son (19 months) recently got a bad burn on his arm. We are in the US and have been going to a burn center for treatment. He will still need to be followed by the time we move since his burn is quite serious.
> 
> How likely is it that he will get the treatment he needs? I often hear about long waits to see a specialist and the problems of getting a primary care physician so this is of grace concern to us. How do we go about making sure he gets the treatment he needs?
> Also would we better better off relocating to Ottawa as opposed to Waterloo given this situation?
> ...


I assume you have a TWP or a PR Visa. As an immigrant to Ontario you would not be covered by Canada's Universal Healthcare until 3 months after you landed so all expenses would be on your dime.
Acquiring a doctor is difficult in some areas but there are walk-in clinics all over the Province. Just walk-in and someone will attend to you but you may require to wait up to two hours. You will receive full healthcare, just not a designated doctor.
You ask whether Waterloo or Ottawa? There is no real answer to that question. Both are nice cities with Ottawa being the nation's capital, with all that entails. It's on the Quebec border, one hour from Montreal and has many good, pleasant suburbs. Waterloo is the home of RIM, makers of the Blackberry and is one hour rom Toronto. It has a University, as does Ottawa and again good housing.
The healthcare you son requires will be the same whichever city you choose. Both have excellent hospitals.


----------



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes I do have my PR. Thank you for your response. Does this mean that if I go to a walk in clinic that they will refer me to a burn specialist? It is really important that he sees a specialist ASAP because there is a risk that he could lose function of his hand.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, that should happen. I don't know how relevant this is to your son's care but this is regarded as Canada's major burn centre. It is in Toronto.
Ross Tilley Burn Centre - Sunnybrook Health Sciences Centre


----------



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, that should happen. I don't know how relevant this is to your son's care but this is regarded as Canada's major burn centre. It is in Toronto.
> Ross Tilley Burn Centre - Sunnybrook Health Sciences Centre


That helps a lot. Thanks for the link!


----------

